# White Claws



## ClaireG (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 
My Vizsla has white claws? I know all of the Vizsla is supposed to match. Does anyone else V have white claws?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mine has red ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

harrigab said:


> mine has red ;D
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> ...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Doug - I can't believe Ruby borrowed your nail polish again 8)
[/quote]
she still hasn't found my lipstick though lol!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My pup's are purple.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

My next pup will be a female, for this reason alone! ;D


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

my puppy had pink nails when he was little. now, at 8 months, they are dark red / brown.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

The nails are fine.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tika has some white toenails. While "not desirable", it is still within the breed standard.
Tika does not conform to the breed standard though because she has white fur at the collar line. White above the chest, is a fault.

I haven't done her toe nalis yet, but she's an Avengers Fan, so Hulk Green would be alright. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: White Claws*



harrigab said:


> Doug - I can't believe Ruby borrowed your nail polish again 8)


she still hasn't found my lipstick though lol!
[/quote]

Did you get fixed at an early age too? Poor little Astro's lipstick is small too.............


----------

